# Omeprazole side effects



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone here take Omeprazole and feel terrible after taking it. I'm on 10mg and took my tablet about 2 hours ago. Since then I have felt on the verge of being sick (terribly queasy), my IBS seems to be playing, have lower stomach cramps and had to rush to the loo with an upset stomach (which is weird for me as I usually have a slow bowel, once or twice a week). I've been feeling sick for ages and usually gets worse after taking the Omeprazole which I didn't even twig until today. Is it possible for Omeprazole to make you feel that sick and give you stomach pains (also feel more anxious for some reason)? It does help with the acid so not sure what else I could take instead. Anyone else feel like this on Omeprazole?Also I've read you are supposed to take it for no more than a few weeks at a time. WellI've been on it over a year and not sure if I should be?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the couple of weeks at a time thing is if you are doing it on your own with over the counter versions.If your doctor prescribed it then someone is keeping an eye on the things that long term GERD or gastritis can cause.Mostly they don't want you using a medication for years if you never tell the doctor you take it and never get the proper medical follow up for things that are on-going rather than a couple of weeks worth of issues.I take it and I don't have any problems with it and my doctor has no issue with me being on it long term because the GERD doesn't go away by itself after two weeks never to return.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen, going to ask my Dr if I can try something else as the side effects I've been getting are worse than the acid itself. My poor Dr,going to dread seeing me lol


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Cat







I'm on Omeprazole long term, i take 20mg twice daily and haven't had any problems with side effects, it has helped me so much with my Gerd, i have even gained weight thanks to Omeprazole helping . I hope you get some luck with your doctor.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiwhen i suffeder from GERD i had to take Zantac amongst other things. i suffered headaches constantly, indigestion, nausea, cramps, flushing and dizzyness. and when i changed to omep the only symptom that i diddnt get was flushing. the rest stayed. i cam e to the conclusion that i simply dont get on with drugs at all. it dosent matter what it is, i just dont get on with them, i dont know why. most people get on just fine with gerd drugs, so if you change teh medication to sometihng else, you should see alot of improvement. this may sound silly but i found that drinking some ice cold water when teh gerd was bad stopped it in its tracks 90% of teh time. sadly drinking ice cold water also set off my ibs so it was trading one problem for another, but to be honest, after 12 hours with gerd, some gut trouble was a welcome change of scene!cheersIan


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Ian. I've thought for a long time that I can't cope with meds as I feel terrible after so many things. Sometimes though I just need to take medication to help with whatever I'm taking it for but I wish I could just be normal (whatever that is) and if I need to take something be able to take it without feeling terrible afterwards


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Cat,I think I may have taken that at one time a long time ago as it sounds really familiar to me. Do you know what the generic name for it is? Why do they have you on that? For acid type symptoms? Just curious. I am currently on prevacid for acid and it works great with no side affects.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hiya Christian with a, the other name for Omeprazole is PrilosecI'm on it for acid reflux which I get a lot due to my anxiety (well that's what my Dr thinks anyway). I'm not taking it at the moment, instead I'm taking 2 ranitidine a day and if needed some Gaviscon, just can't face Omeprazole until I've been back to my Dr's and talked about it with her


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take omeprazole from my acid reflux, i have no problems with it and find it works verey weel for me.How you doing Cat.


----------

